
Serving static files: a comparison between Apache, Nginx, Varnish and G-WAN - tswicegood
http://nbonvin.wordpress.com/2011/03/14/apache-vs-nginx-vs-varnish-vs-gwan/
======
jbyers
The comments on this post are worth reading. It's impossible to construct a
meaningful synthetic benchmark without more rigor about what client is being
used, how it's configured, how the OS is tuned, testing against actual files
(rather than a "Hello World" 100 byte file), details on default tuning for
each webserver, and finally what exactly is intended to be tested and what is
in fact being tested.

A great post on the subject from mnot:

<http://www.mnot.net/blog/2011/05/18/http_benchmark_rules>

------
dochtman
Newer benchmark from the same author:

[http://nbonvin.wordpress.com/2011/03/24/serving-small-
static...](http://nbonvin.wordpress.com/2011/03/24/serving-small-static-files-
which-server-to-use/)

This GWAN thing looks rather interesting. A bunch more benchmarks can be found
on <http://gwan.com/>.

~~~
justincormack
The G-Wan thing looks like it is created by a pretty odd person. And not open
source.

------
owenmarshall
Benchmarks that don't include standard deviations are worse than bad. They are
_dangerous_.

------
jjm
Regarding Apache Traffic Server, here are some benchmarks:
<http://www.ogre.com/node/391>

